# Shell Island Near Harlech : NO Chicken Vans??



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Our daughter is really keen that we should all go for a weekend in June, She speaks very highly of the beaches and dunes etc
Someone else must know it, just feel a bit concerned about the comment in the Big Sites book " Motor vans only accepted when used as transport"
find it a bit puzzling", 
I s'pose you could keep chickens in them!

Mike & Ann


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Mike / Ann

Shell Island (Llanbedr, sorry about the spelling!)

Brill place, but you are not (supposed) to sleep in the mh. You can take a tent and pitch it next to the mh or use the safari room to sleep in :wink: .

They are not licenced for mh's or caravans  .


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Shell Island*

Many thanks for the response, if you know the area have you any comments on the other sites in the vicinity?

Also, how far is it from Llanbedr village, looks like a bike should be ok

Many thanks

Mike & Ann


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Mike / Ann

Sorry but i don't know of any campsites in the area however a bike will be ok for local travel (Llanbedr to Shell island is only about 1mile or so).

Shell Island is a great place, i think we were charged £10 for the day in the mh. Not sure what they charge for camping.

Have a great time. :wink:


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have stopped on Shell island in my motorhome.No problems ! I suppose if you have an RV it might be a bit different.They have boats in the harbour bit so whats the difference ? Give them a ring,ask about the situation.Great area though be sure to visit the centre for alternative technology in Machynlleth if you go.Fantastic ! Barmouth or Harlech both not that far away as an alternative but try "Shell" first.

Good luck.
Martin...


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike & Anne,

just searched as I was interested  sadly they say no caravans or motorhomes as already stated, there is a web-site that may be of use though.

http://www.shellisland.co.uk/shell/camp/camp.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Mike & Anne,
> 
> just searched as I was interested  sadly they say no caravans or motorhomes as already stated, there is a web-site that may be of use though.
> 
> ...


Rather impressed by the don't pitch nearer than 20 yds/mtrs from anyone else except by agreement rule. My first reaction to have to sleep in a tent was hey I've got a shiny new awning and an excuse to sleep in it


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Shell Island*

Our thanks to you, Motorhomersimpson . I could nt find a site for the site, (sic) so thats a big help, our daughter has a large tent , so perhaps we could "stay in the tent" and just use the van for transport.

Guess the next stage is to talk the them on the phone, on that basis there shoudnt be a problem.

Many thanks

Mike & Ann


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

*shell island*

Hello, just got back from shell island, easter weekend - you should not have any problems at all, we didnt. There were absolutly loads of motorhomes with and without tents at the side.
If you do a google search for shell island you will find the official site and the unofficial site, the latter is the better and updated more.
I reckon reading between the lines of the wording on their websites, they dont mind motorhomes I would presume its some council red tape that wont allow them to get a caravan/motorhome licence.
I did have a little 2 man tent with us just in case but didnt have to put it up. (god forbid if i had to sleep in it!!!!!!)
We had a great time. Check website for tidal times before you leave. Also barmouth is only 20 mins down the road plenty of campsites there too - nice one was hendre mynech (although that was £28 per night at easter - all singing dancing pitch with water electric and ariel etc!!)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have never been there ( a wasted opportunity when younger maybe :lol: ) but I liked the sound of Shell Island and following Jodies suggestion went and found the "unofficial" site which is >> Here << 

Having looked through it I reckon that a visit for me would need to be when there is not many other campers, mid week June or July?... Shell Island seems to have a good following of real campers and also a reputation of being the place to go to camp and have a good time especially if you are young and looking for fun, neither of which applies to me any more  ... Oh Ok I do like fun :lol: ...

Those of you with broadband can get also an insite ( :lol: ) into the place on the "You Tube" website ...it seems several folk have posted videos of fun times at Shell island ..one of which is >> Here <<  a strange little film called " a Chopper on Shell Island" but it is not what you may suspect  and it does show the surroundings quite well.... there are other videos there which will show some of the other things folk get up tp on "Shell island"

Here....<<

and here <<

There are more so just search for "shell island" ... one I watched showed a motorhome on the site :wink:

Mike


----------

